# How to get a sure Fire smile>>>



## cupidcutie4u (Oct 2, 2007)

Warning!! May offend a couple of people. Only say it to your boyfriends!!!
Heres the shot











The winning phrase.... Say boobies!!! It got a laugh!!!


----------



## Sideburns (Oct 2, 2007)

you got a sort of smile...but it still looks unnatural...I'm not sure why.


----------



## cupidcutie4u (Oct 2, 2007)

It surprised him..His hand blurred, i think he was gonna cover his mouth???


----------



## Sideburns (Oct 2, 2007)

cupidcutie4u said:


> It surprised him..His hand blurred, i think he was gonna cover his mouth???



ya, I'm thinking that because he really didn't want to smile for the camera, that he held it back and was trying to hide it...that's probably why it looks a bit unnatural.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 2, 2007)

I see him on the verge of a guffaw.  

There are certain words, phrases and sounds that will make men...most men...Okay, maybe it's just me, that make us crack up. "Boobies" is one of them.

I like it.


----------



## Artograph (Oct 14, 2007)

"Boobies"???!!!! Yer kidding???? If I said "boobies" to my hubby, he wouldn't giggle.....he'd see it as an "invitation"!!!! LOL!!! He can even say it with a straight face....I swear!! :OP

.....Really....guys laugh at "boobies"???? :OS


----------



## jwkwd (Oct 17, 2007)

Personally, I take "boobies" pretty seriously.


----------

